# Manaus: Teatro Amazonas e Adrianópolis | Março de 2020



## FernandoFuck (Aug 9, 2011)

Olá, bem-vindos!

Thread simples, só uma pequena amostra de minha autoria dos arredores do Teatro Amazonas e dos altos do edifício onde trabalho no bairro Adrianópolis em Manaus. Enjoy!

*1.* Teatro Amazonas: um lugar de referência histórica em Manaus e simbolo da Paris dos Trópicos.

Largo 01 by Fernando ****, on Flickr

*2.* O ângulo mais fotografado.

Largo 02 by Fernando ****, on Flickr

*3.* O Largo de São Sebastião e seu icônico calçadão em pedras portuguesas inaugurado em 1901.

Largo 03 by Fernando ****, on Flickr

*4.* Igreja de São Sebastião e sua curiosa única torre. Relatos históricos dizem que a segunda torre caiu no mar durante seu transporte da Europa para Amazônia.

Largo 04 by Fernando ****, on Flickr

*5.* Belíssimo de dia e de noite.

Largo 05 by Fernando ****, on Flickr

*6.* Rua Costa Azevedo.

Largo 06 by Fernando ****, on Flickr

*7.* Simplicidade é uma palavra que não se adequa ao Teatro Amazonas

Largo 07 by Fernando ****, on Flickr

*8.* Resumo do skyline visto de um hotel próximo ao Manauara Shopping

Adrianópolis 02 by Fernando ****, on Flickr

*9.* E esse céu rosa às 5h50 de manhã? :cheers:

Adrianópolis 03 by Fernando ****, on Flickr

*10.* Domingo chuvoso.

Adrianópolis 04 by Fernando ****, on Flickr

*11.* Da famosa passarela do Manauara.

Adrianópolis 05 by Fernando ****, on Flickr

*12.* 18º andar de um edifício.

Adrianópolis 06 by Fernando ****, on Flickr

*13.* Idem.

Adrianópolis 07 by Fernando ****, on Flickr

*14.* Isso é tudo!

Adrianópolis 08 by Fernando ****, on Flickr


----------



## Alexandre Alcântara (May 24, 2009)

Ficaram ótimas as fotos. Valeu por compartilhar conosco, Fernando! :cheers:


----------



## NecaRed (Sep 4, 2013)

Ótimas imagens!


----------



## Naldo Arruda (Oct 8, 2016)

Excelentes imagens! Deu pra ver uma parte do Soberane :cheers:


----------



## Ponta Negra (Sep 3, 2011)

Obrigado por compartilhar as imagens


----------



## +Jampa (Jun 10, 2006)

O Teatro é espetacular :clap:


----------



## Natan V.N (Mar 11, 2009)

Passei em Manaus há exatos 10 dias em um evento no Manauara Shopping. Em janeiro também estive na cidade em viagem familiar.


----------

